# Topics > Related topics > Events >  Nvidia GPU Technology Conference (GTC)

## Airicist

Organizer - Nvidia Corporation

nvidia.com/gtc

facebook.com/NVIDIAGTC

twitter.com/NVIDIAGTC

linkedin.com/showcase/nvidia-gtc

Nvidia GTC on Wikipedia

NVIDIA GTC, September 19 - 22, 2022 - The Design & Simulation
Conference for the Era of AI and the Metaverse

NVIDIA GTC, March 21 - 24, 2022

NVIDIA GTC, November 8 - 11, 2021

GTC 2021 - April 12 - 16 , 2021, virtual 

GTC 2020 - March 23 - 26, 2020, virtual

----------


## Airicist

GTC 2019 Automotive Recap

Published on Mar 27, 2019




> NVIDIA Senior Director of Automotive Danny Shapiro gives a rundown of the major automotive announcements at #GTC19 -- from the end-to-end partnership with Toyota Research Institute-Advanced Development to the availability of DRIVE Constellation.

----------


## Airicist

GTC 2021 keynote with NVIDIA CEO Jensen Huang

Apr 12, 2021




> NVIDIA CEO Jensen Huang delivers the #GTC21​ keynote, where he introduced amazing breakthroughs in building virtual worlds with NVIDIA Omniverse; in advancing enterprise computing with new NVIDIA DGX systems and software; in turning the data center into the new unit of computing with the new NVIDIA Grace CPU, BlueField-3 DPU, and DOCA 1.0 SDK; in broadening the reach of AI to all companies and industries with NVIDIA EGX and Aerial 5G; and in transforming transportation with NVIDIA DRIVE Orin and Atlan.
> 
> 00:00​ Countdown
> 13:01​ For the Da Vincis of our Time
> 21:34​ Connecting and Creating Shared Virtual Worlds in Omniverse
> 39:06​ The Data Center is the New Unit of Computing
> 43:55​ DGX - The Essential Instrument for AI Research
> 48:49​ DGX and the Language of Discovery
> 58:49​ Amazing Grace – an Arm CPU for Giant-Scale AI and HPC
> ...

----------


## Airicist

GTC 21 highlights

Apr 27, 2021




> It was an incredible two weeks of GTC starting with product announcements delivered at opening keynote to talks delivered by the leading thinkers of our time including researchers, developers and technology leaders.  Catch the highlights and then watch session on demand  - available to registrants exclusively through May 11 through the GTC experience and then from NVIDIA On-Demand.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nvidia’s GTC will draw 200K researchers for online event including metaverse session"

by Dean Takahashi
October 25, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

GTC November 2021 Keynote with NVIDIA CEO Jensen Huang

Nov 9, 2021




> NVIDIA CEO Jensen Huang kicks off #GTC21 on November 9, 2021 with a keynote that presents the latest breakthroughs in #AI, data science, high performance computing, graphics, edge computing, networking, and autonomous machines.
> 
> 0:00 Sessions at GTC 2021 November
> 13:00 The Magic of Accelerated Computing
> 30:51 Next-Gen Networking, Cloud Computing, and Cybersecurity
> 39:28 Accelerating Science by a Million-X
> 49:24 Building Virtual Worlds with Omniverse
> 1:01:10 Transforming Industries with AI
> 1:18:56 Omniverse Avatar for Intelligent Virtual Assistants
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Nvidia seeks to lead gold rush into the metaverse with new AI tools"

by Wallace Witkowski
November 9, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

GTC 2022 Keynote with NVIDIA CEO Jensen Huang

Mar 22, 2022




> NVIDIA CEO Jensen Huang kicks off #GTC22 with a keynote that presents the latest breakthroughs in #AI, data science, high performance computing, graphics, edge computing, networking, and autonomous machines.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Nvidia online GTC event will feature 200 sessions on AI, the metaverse, and Omniverse"

by Dean Takahashi
August 15, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

GTC Sept 2022 Keynote with NVIDIA CEO Jensen Huang

Premiered September 20, 2022




> Watch NVIDIA CEO Jensen Huang unveil the new Ada Lovelace GPU architecture, new advances to its computing platforms, and new cloud services to further the era of AI and the metaverse, and transform every industry.
> 
> Dive into the announcements and discover more content at https://www.nvidia.com/gtc.
> 
> 00:00 GeForce Beyond: A Special Broadcast at GTC
> 19:34 NVIDIA Omniverse 
> 37:07 NVIDIA Robotics Platforms: Isaac, DRIVE, Clara Holoscan, Metropolis 
> 57:22 NVIDIA AI 
> 1:08:48 Large Language Models 
> ...

----------

